# Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz



## Thallassa (26. Februar 2014)

*Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*

Heyo. Ich werd am Donnerstag und am Sonntag jeweils etwa 5 Stunden im Zug sitzen - perfekt, denn der Akku meines Notebooks hält unter Volllast ziemlich genau 5 Stunden durch. Also wird gezockt.
Aber ich werd im Zug sicher nicht mit Gamepad oder Maus&Tastatur dasitzen können - daher suche ich nach einem Spiel, welches möglichst kurz ist (4 - 5 Stunden oder gerne weniger, max. 10 Stunden) - dieses Spiel, oder mehrere Spiele, dürft ihr gerne aus den tiefen Weiten meiner Steam-Bibliothek küren. Hauptsache kein Onlinezwang und kein Maus/Gamepad-Zwang. Ich schätze, da wird sich einiges finden (TDU2 zB, aber das lässt sich in der Zeit nicht durchspielen und auf nen Arcade-Racer hab ich gerade nicht so Bock) - nennt einfach die Spiele aus der Liste, die nur mit Tasta spielbar sind und ich zock dann irgendwas auf der Zugfahrt.
Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*

Da fällt mir höchstens NFS ein - alte Teile wie Most Wanted oder U1 und 2 ließen sich nur mit Tasta spielen.
Aber wie willst du ohne Maus spielen? Ich sehe soweit keine Titel auf der Liste, kenne aber auch nicht alle, die sich nur mit Tasta spielen lassen.

Les halt nen Buch


----------



## Thallassa (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*



Ion schrieb:


> Da fällt mir höchstens NFS ein - alte Teile wie Most Wanted oder U1 und 2 ließen sich nur mit Tasta spielen.
> Aber wie willst du ohne Maus spielen? Ich sehe soweit keine Titel auf der Liste, kenne aber auch nicht alle, die sich nur mit Tasta spielen lassen.
> Les halt nen Buch



joah TDU wäre ja ähnlich wie NFS aber nicht kurz genug. Ich denke (bitte Bestätigung einfügen) Beat.trip ließe sich beispielsweise ohne Maus spielen und ist recht kurz - ich suche dafür allerdings die Bestätigung dafür und vllt noch ein paar andere Spiele. Ich kann halt (trotz super-Leitung) nicht jedes Spiel auf den zwei Screenshots runterladen und schauen, ob es ne Maus braucht oder nicht. Touchpad funktioniert ja, aber mit Touchpad und Tasta zocken ist hart unangenehm... Die "guten" NFS (alles bis Carbon imho, bitte keine Diskussion lostreten ) habe ich alle schon X-Mal durch und daher keine Lust, die auf der Zugfahrt schon wieder auszupacken. Ich will die Gelegenheit nutzen um den Berg der ungespielten Steam-Spiele mal etwas zu reduzieren. Verdammte Bundles 

Buch lesen ist keine Option, ich bin nicht kulturscheu, aber ich lese, weil ich es als extrem anstrengend empfinde, wirklich wirklich ungern. Noch dazu befindet sich derzeit (abgesehen von Unizeug) nur ein einziges Buch in meinem Besitz und das sind die gesammelten Werke von Marquis de Sade - nichts, was man im Zug lesen kann


----------



## Ion (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*

Ich bin deine Liste gerade nochmal durchgegangen.

1 Titel ist mir aufgefallen: 

Element4I


Das geht nur mit Tasta, hat etwa 5 Stunden Spielzeit und ist bockschwer


----------



## Thallassa (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*



Ion schrieb:


> Das geht nur mit Tasta, hat etwa 5 Stunden Spielzeit und ist bockschwer



Klingt gut - weitere?


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*

Hmm wenn du nichts dagegen hast dir auch noch was günstig anzulegen dann würd ich Limbo und evtl. die Trials Spiele reinwerfen. 
Limbo ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert und man zockt es eben überwiegend mit der Tastatur


----------



## Thallassa (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Spiel, welches ohne Maus spielbar ist (Auswahl aus Liste), möglichst kurz*



Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm wenn du nichts dagegen hast dir auch noch was günstig anzulegen dann würd ich Limbo und evtl. die Trials Spiele reinwerfen.
> Limbo ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert und man zockt es eben überwiegend mit der Tastatur



 Trials sieht stark unspannend aus und Limbo ist bereits erledigt 
Hier geht's wie erwähnt nur um die ~70 noch niemals gespielten Spiele.


----------

